# Utilité de votre ipod Touch



## thierry_b (18 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,

Je voulais savoir quelle est l'utilité que vous faîtes de votre iPod Touch?

Plutôt pour les vacances plutôt pour écouter de la zik à la plage ou autre part, sans avoir à sortir le téléphone?

Merci


----------



## city1 (18 Juillet 2015)

Complément de mon téléphone android (que je changerais pour le 6s en Septembre).  J'écoute de la musique, mes podcasts, consulte les applis  (Facebook, messenger ...)


----------



## BulgroZ (18 Juillet 2015)

Deux iPod Touch successifs m'ont fidèlement servi depuis la sortie du modèle 64go jusqu'à l'achat d'un iPhone 6. Usages : musique (c'est un iPod!), agenda/notes/contacts (remplacement d'anciens Palm...), console de jeu. Et navigation internet/mail, surtout lors de voyages à l'étranger. Vive le wifi !


----------



## CBi (19 Juillet 2015)

Un iPod Touch comme radio internet à la salle de bains. Un autre comme télécommande Remote et loadé de musique pour soit écouter en voiture, soit emporter en voyage dans une zone sans réseau.


----------



## eryllion (20 Juillet 2015)

Hello
De mon côté, j'ai un iPod Touch (Un 2G il me semble), qui me sert de lecteur mp3 et pour les voyages et son appli passbook.
J'ai un smartphone android (qui partage la connexion et me sert d'appareil photo).
J'ai également un iPad Mini 2 qui est très pratique pour la navigation Web et très confortable.
J'ai conservé mon iPod Touch car mon iPad n'a pas de passbook.

Cependant, en octobre je change de smartphone, si je prend un Sony, je racheterai un iPod Touch, sinon je basculerai sur un iPhone6.

Pour ma femme qui n'utilise pas de carte sim, l'apple touch lui convient très bien.
Voilà j'ai fini de raconter ma vie.


----------



## thierry_b (2 Août 2015)

Bonjour,

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2015)

Si l'iPod Touch disposait d'une puce GPS pour le même prix, je me laisserais tenter ... Mais ce ne sera pas le cas ...


----------

